# Wifi connecté, mais MacBook non relié à internet



## Chrone (3 Juin 2015)

Bonjour à tous, 
cela fait maintenant une quinzaine de jours que j'ai des soucis permanent avec le Wifi, Yosemite et mon MacBook pro retina 13" (début 2015).

Pour mon installation :

J'ai une livebox connecté à internet via le VDSL2.
En plus de ma livebox play, j'ai un routeur NETGEAR R7500 configuré en mode Point d'accès pour étendre le WIFI dans toute ma maison (parce que le wifi de la livebox play c'est bof bof).

Pour les précisions, j'ai désactivé le Wifi de la livebox, et mon Routeur à 2 réseaux distincts, 1 en 2,4Ghz (pour la portée) et un autre en 5Ghz (pour la vitesse).

Pour mon problème (qui va m'avoir à l'usure si cela continue) :

Mon Mac (et uniquement lui, aucun problème avec iPhone/iPad/Tv/etc), reste connecté au WIFI, mais dès que je reste quelques temps sans utiliser la machine, ou quand je sors de veille, impossible de lancer une page web ou de faire quoi que ce soit sur internet.
Peu importe le fait que je sois sur le 2,4Ghz ou le 5Ghz, le problème est le même, mon Wifi est bien connecté, dans les préférences réseaux j'ai bien mon IP, mais je dois désactiver et réactiver le Wifi (ou changer de réseaux entre le 2,4 et le 5Ghz) pour que la connexion internet se relance...

J'ai déjà essayé de nombreuses choses, en vain... voilà pourquoi je viens vous demander de l'aide, parce que je ne sais plus quoi faire...

Aucun soucis sur mes autres périphériques, j'en conclu que cela vient de mon Mac ? ou de Yosemite ?
J'ai essayé d'enlever le Routeur NETGEAR et de me connecter au Wifi de la livebox, même problème.
Je me suis inscris au portail public pour les bêta, j'ai essayé d'installer 10.10.4 vu que j'avais lu que cela allait mieux pour le WIFI, souci identique.
Je viens de faire une clean installe de Yosemite, sans récupérer ma sauvegarde TimeMachine, et même problème :-(

Je veux bien prendre toutes vos idées/options, car la je pense que si cela continue, mon Mac va faire un vol plané dans la livebox, comme ça, plus de soucis


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (3 Juin 2015)

Salut

Il faudrait regarder menu /Préférences système/Economiseur d'énergie et modifier qq préférences pour voir ex : 
-Empêcher la suspension...
-Réactiver lors des accès réseau

@+


----------



## piranhaps (3 Juin 2015)

J'ai le même problème avec mon macbook pro retina.
Etrangement, ça touche également mon iPhone 5S.
La seule différence est peut être que ça m'arrive des fois en pleine utilisation, sans forcement cette histoire de veille

J'ai également à la maison un iPhone 6, 2 iMac (yosemite), iPad et aucun soucis de ce coté.
Le wifi est distribué par une freebox, j'ai testé pas mal de changement de configuration, mais ça n'y fait rien
Du coup, je ne sais pas à qui attribuer ce problème.

Voilà, désolé si je n'aide pas à résoudre le problème, mais tu n'es pas seul


----------



## Chrone (3 Juin 2015)

Voilà comment est configuré l'économiseur d'énergie : 






@piranhaps : J'ai le souci, uniquement quand le Mac reste quelques temps sans être utilisé, des fois au bout de 30sec, des fois au bout de 3 min, c'est variable.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (3 Juin 2015)

Sinon tu devrais essayer de supprimer la connexion Wifi et la recréer.


----------



## Chrone (3 Juin 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Sinon tu devrais essayer de supprimer la connexion Wifi et la recréer.


Déjà fait, je viens même de faire une nouvelle installation de Yosemite


----------



## innocente (3 Juin 2015)

J'ai eu toutes les emmerdes possibles avec le Wi-Fi + Yosemite, depuis les bêtas de l'OS il y a un an (obligé constamment de désactiver puis réactiver le Wi-Fi dans la barre des menus, avec un symbole Wi-Fi qui ne te dit rien, mais tu vois que ça déconne quand l'icône de Dropbox vire au gris clair).

J'avais alimenté le fil sur les forums d'Apple et leur "Wi-Fi Engineering Team" m'avait contacté par mail, je leur ai envoyé à 2 ou 3 reprises des logs. 

Ce n'est qu'avec la 10.10.3 que ça s'est calmé (autant chez moi qu'au boulot où j'utilise à chaque fois un iMac 27 mi-2011). Au boulot ça s'est arrangé tout seul avec l'update Yosemite. Chez moi entre temps je me suis équipé d'une borne AirPort (aussi et surtout pour gagner en débit comparé à cette belle bouse qu'est l'équipement Livebox de façon générale). Mais peut-être que sans ce changement de matos il en serait allé de même.

En tout cas c'est curieux, je pensais que ces problèmes de Wi-Fi dans Yosemite touchait surtout du matériel un tant soit peu ancien comme le mien.


----------



## Viclang94 (3 Juin 2015)

Bonjour Chrone,

Avez-vous constaté ces problèmes de Wifi avec votre Mac à votre bureau ou un café?

Si vos difficultés sont toujours présentes à l'extérieur de votre domicile, c'est votre mac, vous pouvez prendre rendez-vous en Apple Store ou un centre agrée. Cela reste la meilleure solution.

Si la wifi de votre mac fonctionne ailleurs, cela vient de votre installation, peut-être du routeur Netgear ou des interférences.


----------



## Chrone (3 Juin 2015)

@innocente : Je n'ai jamais eu aucun soucis avec Yosemite, mais depuis quelques temps sur le MBPr c'est devenu insupportable. Je le vois moi aussi, la plupart du temps avec Dropbox qui est grisé.

J'étais en ligne avec l'assistance Apple, ils m'ont demandé de redémarrer avec les touches Shift + Ctrl + Options + le bouton d'allumage pendant 15 secondes, choses que j'ai faites, puis on a changé mes DNS pour ceux là : 8.8.8.8 et 8.8.4.4

Si j'ai toujours un souci, je dois les rappeler pour faire d'autres tests, et voir si ce n'est pas matériel.

Je continuerai d'alimenter le fil au fur et a mesure pour ceux qui ça intéresse.


----------



## Chrone (3 Juin 2015)

@Viclang94 : Je vais justement essayer cette après midi, mais j'avais quand même essayé sur plusieurs réseaux Wifi (chez moi uniquement) celui de la livebox en 2,4 et en 5Ghz, et celui du routeur NetGear, aussi en 2,4 et en 5Ghz.


----------



## Lexxis (3 Juin 2015)

Ce n'est pas le problème lié au processus 'discoveryd' ? Il me semble bien que la prochaine mise à jour (10.10.4) supprime ce processus au profit de l'ancien mDNSResponder si je ne me trompe pas car il semble être la cause de pas mal de problème dont ceux liés à l'impossibilité d'ouvrir un page safari ou tout autre actions lié à internet. Je ne sais pas si cela peut fonctionner mais tu peux essayer de tuer le processus 'discoveryd' depuis le moniteur d'activité (le système le relancera automatiquement) lorsque le problème se présentera de nouveau. C'est pas LA solution mais cela peut permettre de ciblé e problème (matériel ou logiciel).


----------



## Chrone (3 Juin 2015)

@Lexxis : Comme déjà dit précédemment, je me suis justement inscris à la bêta et j'ai installé 10.10.4, j'ai eu exactement le même problème. Je n'ai pas essayé de "tuer" discoveryd. Je vais le faire tout de suite voir si cela change quelque chose, mais vu que l'installation de Yosemite est neuve, cela semblerait bizarre quand même.


----------



## cl97 (3 Juin 2015)

tu peux mettre une capture de tes préférences TCP/IP dans Réseau / Wi-FI ?


----------



## Chrone (3 Juin 2015)

cl97 a dit:


> tu peux mettre une capture de tes préférences TCP/IP dans Réseau / Wi-FI ?








Voilà, 2 coupures en même pas 30 minutes... Je pense que vous comprenez tous mon épuisement...

11h38 : 






Et 12h12 : 






L'appel et les manipulations de ce matin avec Apple au téléphone n'ont absolument rien changé...


----------



## bompi (3 Juin 2015)

innocente a dit:


> J'ai eu toutes les emmerdes possibles avec le Wi-Fi + Yosemite, depuis les bêtas de l'OS il y a un an (obligé constamment de désactiver puis réactiver le Wi-Fi dans la barre des menus, avec un symbole Wi-Fi qui ne te dit rien, mais tu vois que ça déconne quand l'icône de Dropbox vire au gris clair).
> 
> J'avais alimenté le fil sur les forums d'Apple et leur "Wi-Fi Engineering Team" m'avait contacté par mail, je leur ai envoyé à 2 ou 3 reprises des logs.
> 
> ...


Sur mon MBP de fin 2008, je n'ai jamais eu le problème, quel que soit le système, de Lion à Yosemite (en passant par les bêtas de ce dernier).

Sur mon MBA de mi-2011, j'ai quasi-systématiquement ce problème, tant avec Mountain Lion qu'avec Yosemite (10.10.3 directement). Mystère...

Ce qui est curieux est que cela dépend _aussi_ des applications, ce qui, en soi, me paraît aberrant. Ainsi Thunderbird ou Postbox ne se formalisent pas trop quand les navigateurs Web ou les clients de newsgroup restent en rade. Si je suis patient, au bout d'un moment (indéterminé), Firefox se secoue enfin et ça repart. Si je me lasse, je désactive puis réactive le ouifi et tout repart sans problème instantanément.

PS : Ce que je trouve encore plus surprenant est que j'ai parfois ce même comportement quand je suis sur Linux ([X|K]Ubuntu puis Elementary OS), sur cette même machine. Étonnant, non ?
Je le remarque d'autant plus que je n'utilise plus beaucoup OS X en ce moment.


----------



## Chrone (3 Juin 2015)

Donc c'est peut être un problème hardware... ?


----------



## bompi (3 Juin 2015)

Bin... je m'interroge. Au moment où j'ai eu le MBA, j'ai un peu fouillé sans trouver d'autres solutions que la désactivation/réactivation.
Après, de guerre lasse, j'en suis venu à le faire machinalement.

Petite précision, cependant : cela ne survient (sur OS X) qu'après une véritable mise en veille "profonde". Lorsque je le ferme, le MBA se met en veille simple puis, passé un certain délai (une heure, je crois), il passe en veille profonde où tout est véritablement déchargé (la RAM est définitivement copiée sur le disque et plus alimentée). C'est grâce à ce mode de veille que le MBA peut tenir très longtemps en veille, la machine ne consommant plus rien du tout.
C'est donc au sortir de cette veille-ci que le réseau est bancal tandis que pour la veille légère, il n'y a jamais eu de problème.

[Pour Linux, c'est sans doute dû au fait que Linux gère plutôt mal la veille, l'hibernation etc.]


----------



## Pse (3 Juin 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un problème assez similaire sur un MBPr 13 late 2013.
En sortie de veille, il y a régulièrement un temps certain pendant lequel le wifi est perdu.
Il revient en service seul au bout de quelques secondes à 2 ou 3 minutes.
J'ai l'impression que ça s'est amélioré avec la 10.3 mais ce n'est pas encore parfait, loin de là.

Au niveau matériel, j'ai une borne airpot, avec iPhone(s) et iPad(s). Aucune des appareil iOS n'a ce souci de wifi. C'est vraiment focalisé sur le MBPr 13. Je n'ai pas l'impression que j'avais ce problème avec Maveriks mais comme c'est machine était plutôt connectée via le RJ45 à l'époque, je n'en suis pas certain.
J'attends avec une grance impatience la 10.4 et surtout, avec les rumeurs de mise à plat des pb de Yosemite dans la prochaine version normalement démontrée la semaine prochaine, je me dis qu'il y a peut être une chance. 

Ah oui, en même temps, j'ai aussi totalement perdu la fonction "bonjour".
Avant (avec Maveriks), je pouvais très facilement faire un partage d'écran de mon mac mini (connecté par Ethernet à la borne Airport). Maintenant c'est MORT ! C'est bon si je connecte le MBPr en Ethernet, sinon, impossible de voir le Macmini via bonjour.

VIVEMENT la prochaine version de Mac OS (priez avec moi ...)


----------



## Macfan007 (3 Juin 2015)

1- Est ce que cela le fait avec n'importe quel logiciel (mail, firefox, safari) 
je pense que oui vu que Dropbox rese grisé..
cela pe un des add-on d'un des navigateurs qui se reconfigure mal au redémarrage.

> Voir dans moniteur quelle est la tache qui reste(rait) coincée en tache de fond


----------



## pierre.bed (3 Juin 2015)

Je vais poser certainement une question con mais.... Est-ce que tu perds le signal internet ou est-ce que tu perds le signal wifi entre ton Mac et le router? Plus précisément est-ce que cela fonctionne OK en liaison filiaire entre le Mac et le router?
Je n'ai pas de solution mais cela aidera peut-être à sectoriser la recherche. J'ai eu le même problème avec un MBP early 2011 et après 1000 tentatives infructueuses de toutes sortes cela a fini par se régler ... spontanément...
Courage à toi


----------



## Chrone (3 Juin 2015)

Il n'y a pas de question 'con' tout est bon à prendre !
Je perds le signal internet, mais mon wifi est toujours bien connecté. 

Oui Macfan007, cela me le fait avec tous les logiciels. Je viens de faire une clean install donc je n'ai rien en add-on


----------



## pierre.bed (3 Juin 2015)

Et si connectes le Mac à travers le partage de connexion de ta tablette ou de ton iPhone tout est OK?


----------



## pierre.bed (3 Juin 2015)

Dans Yosemite on peut se déconnecter du réseau wifi (donc d'internet) mais garder la carte active pour les actions wifi "internes" (airdrop ou continuity par exemple). Cela permettrait  de faire la part des choses entre une carte wifi déficiente ou un réseau déficient. Pour cela il faut appuyer sur "alt" en allant cliquer sur l'icône wifi dans la barre des menus et choisir "se déconnecter de xxx"
Une piste?
Et ultime suggestion: modifier manuellement le canal d'accès sans fil…


----------



## Harold79 (4 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour,

j'ai un problème similaire, je pense... l'icône du Wifi indique que mon ordinateur est connecté, mais l'état du Wifi oscille entre " recherche de réseaux... " et " activé ". Impossible pour moi de charger une page dans Safari comme dans Firefox.

voilà ma configuration :
Livebox2, macbook air mi-2011, OS X 10.10.4

deux captures d'écran de ma config Wifi :

http://www.imabo0x.fr/15/07/042230WhZRyV16.png

http://www.imabox.fr/15/07/042231fnatn147.png

je galère depuis quelques heures (arg), si quelqu'un a une proposition à me faire... ou alors je vais mettre ce problème sur le compte de la canicule ;-)

merci d'avance

Harold


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (5 Juillet 2015)

Salut @Harold79

Tu peux essayer de réinitialiser la box. 
Il faudra ensuite redonner les identifiant/mot de passe (fti/xxxxx)

@+


----------



## Harold79 (5 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour jeanjd63,

merci pour la réponse : j'ai tout bien réinitialisé, mais pas de changement...

Harold




jeanjd63 a dit:


> Salut @Harold79
> 
> Tu peux essayer de réinitialiser la box.
> Il faudra ensuite redonner les identifiant/mot de passe (fti/xxxxx)
> ...


----------

